# Enduro Region Ende Oktober, Anfang November



## colt73 (29. September 2016)

Hallo! 
Für ein langes Wochenende Ende Okt / Anfang November suche ich noch nach einer geeigneten Destination. Sollte mit dem Auto in möglichst nicht mehr als ca. 10h vom Rheinland aus erreichbar sein und gute Trails für Enduro / All Mountain bieten. Wenn geht, auch mit dann noch nutzbaren Shuttles oder Gondeln als Aufstiegshilfe. Und natürlich möglichst warm und regenarm, wobei letzteres wichtiger ist. 
Auf dem Schirm habe ich bisher 
- Vinschgau
- Gardasee
- Finale Ligure 
- Monte Grappa

Gibt es noch weitere Regionen, die sich zu der Zeit lohnen könnten? 
Weiß jemand aus Erfahrung, wie die Klima Bedingungen in den Regionen und zu der Zeit sind? 
Gibt es vielleicht sogar zu der Zeit noch Guidings, Events, o.ä.?

Danke und ride on!
Colt73

PS: Alles was nur mit dem Flugzeug erreichbar wäre, fällt raus. Auch wenn ich gerne noch mal nach La Palma würde... ;-)


----------



## arise (30. September 2016)

Punta ala.....wärs vom Datum noch am wärmsten und baden sollte auch noch gehen...einige trails enden da sogar direkt am strand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colt73 (30. September 2016)

Danke für den Tipp, Punta Ala hatte ich zuvor noch nicht wahrgenommen als Bike Region - Toskana aber eigentlich schon. Nur das es sicher mind. 13h Fahrt sind und damit für ein verlängertes Wochenende mMn zu weit.


----------



## McNulty (30. September 2016)

10h NRW - Finale ist eh schon "heisser Reifen" danach:


----------



## cxfahrer (30. September 2016)

Ich bin ja der Meinung, Zeit für die Autofahrt gesamt und Zeit auf dem Fahrrad gesamt sollten sich mindestens die Waage halten.
Wegen drei Tage 5h radeln fahre ich daher nicht 20h Auto.

Ansonsten würde ich das von der kurzfristigen Wettervorhersage abhängig machen. Campingplätze dürften großteils zu sein, also....


----------



## colt73 (30. September 2016)

stimmt, das denke ich auch. bis finale wird wohl eher 11-12h dauern.
etwas näheres und zu den anforderungen passendes ist natürlich auch gut. 
und ja, natürlich sollte es im verhältnis bleiben. andererseits ist die aussicht noch mal ein paar nette trails in den bergen fahren zu können sehr reizvoll. 

bin wg vinschgau und gardasee unsicher, ob das dann noch vom wetter her geht.

weiß jemand, wie es in richtung FR, zb provence aussieht und was dort ein guter standort wäre?


----------



## cxfahrer (30. September 2016)

Uuuhh, der Mistral...

Vinschgau geht meistens, das ist rundum durch hohe Berge gegen Kaltfronten abgeschirmt.
Am Gardasee kann das beliebte Genuatief drin hängen.
Habe schon oft erlebt, dass hier in D Anfang November das allerfeinste Wetter ist, und südlich der Alpen regnets Hunde und Katzen über Tage.
Wenn die Lage so ist, kann das Alpenvorland interessant sein.


----------



## colt73 (30. September 2016)

klar, deutschland ist nicht außen vor und wenn das wetter mitspielt, gehts vllt in den schwarzwald oder den bayrischen wald. 
nur planen lässt sich das wg wetter unsicherheit nicht so gut ... 

hab gerade noch an den lago maggiore gedacht. ist nicht so weit und die gondel zum monte tamaro hat noch bis 6.11. auf. taugt das was? hat jemand wettererfahrung für Anfang Nov und am lago maggiore?


----------



## cschaeff (30. September 2016)

Schau mal in der neuen ride, da habens 10 Wintertouren mit dem mtb drin


----------



## McNulty (30. September 2016)

Ich würd grad noch über die Alpen rutschen - Lago Maggiore oder Garda (weiss nicht wer da wie viel noch shuttelt) und als Fall-Back weiterfahren nach Ligurien - wäre 6 + 6 h?

Oder Vinschgau und Fallback Monte Grappa (aber da shuttled es sich nicht so einfach)

Plose / Meran oder Grappa (keine Ahnung wg. Gondeln)

Bayern, Schwarzwald.... kann alles gehen ist aber RIIIIiisiko: feucht, kalt, Schlamm. Ja ich weiss: Nov/Dez 2015 wahr besser als Sommer 2015 aber das sagt nix über 2016


----------



## colt73 (30. September 2016)

vielen dank für den tip mit der ride.ch. kannte ich nicht und da sind in der tat einige gute tipps für winter singletrail regionen drin. 

glaube auch, dass es so gerade über die alpen gehen muss. vinschgau wird auch in der ride.ch erwähnt - das könnte wirklich gut passen (zumal ich mich da schon auskenne und weiß wo ich hin muss ...) .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arise (30. September 2016)

Am lago maggiore schließen ende oktober die Gondeln...ebenso die postbuse.ich würde bozen noch in den Raum werfen....aber wenn du es noch wirklich warm haben willst dann must du schon südlicher genuas suchen oder Richtung Nizza.


----------



## McNulty (30. September 2016)

arise schrieb:


> Am lago maggiore schließen ende oktober die Gondeln...ebenso die postbuse.ich würde bozen noch in den Raum werfen....aber wenn du es noch wirklich warm haben willst dann must du schon südlicher genuas suchen oder Richtung Nizza.


-> Urlaub verlängern -> Elba


----------



## burki111 (2. Oktober 2016)

McNulty schrieb:


> -> Urlaub verlängern -> Elba


ich täte da wohl eher die Zeit lieber im Gelände statt im Auto verbringen (bei z.B. drei Tagen zwei Tage für die Hin- und Rückfahrt zu verplempern ist doch witzlos, vorallem wenn die Tage noch recht kurz sind).
Bei Invasionswetterlage kann es in den Mittelgebirgen (z.B. Vogesen --> das wäre mein Vorschlag) mollig warm sein.


----------



## colt73 (2. Oktober 2016)

Wie gesagt, Mittelgebirge sind nicht außen vor, nur unsicher zu planen. 
Außerdem habe ich tatsächlich vier biketage zur Verfügung - langes Wochenende und etwas Urlaub


----------



## arise (2. Oktober 2016)

Blödsinn....von Genua nach Piombino sinds keine drei stunden und von dort dauert die fährfahrt eine stunde...ebenso kann man sich die fähre sparen und 20 km weiter nach Punta ala fahrn...


----------



## Jierdan (10. Oktober 2016)

colt73 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Mittelgebirge sind nicht außen vor, nur unsicher zu planen.
> Außerdem habe ich tatsächlich vier biketage zur Verfügung - langes Wochenende und etwas Urlaub



Und, bist du der Entscheidung schon näher gekommen? Mir gehts grad ähnlich, will die Tage um Halloween noch mal liften/shutteln ohne zu weit fahren zu müssen. Ich dachte an Todtnau, aber ich rechne mit Nässe und Match^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colt73 (10. Oktober 2016)

Nicht wirklich, aber momentan spricht viel für vinschgau oder finale  -  wegen der planbarkeit und infrastruktur.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (10. Oktober 2016)

colt73 schrieb:


> ...spricht viel für vinschgau ...wegen der planbarkeit ...


So sah es heute gegen 10:00 Uhr am Sonnenberg (knapp unterm Oberkaser) aus:


----------



## thory (11. Oktober 2016)

colt73 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Für ein langes Wochenende Ende Okt / Anfang November suche ich noch nach einer geeigneten Destination. Sollte mit dem Auto in möglichst nicht mehr als ca. 10h vom Rheinland aus erreichbar sein und gute Trails für Enduro / All Mountain bieten ;-)



Wie wäre es mit Lago di Como? Da waren wir auch Anfang November letzten Jahres:
Touren Vorschläge


----------



## andiarbeit (11. Oktober 2016)

Ja comer see ist sehr fein. "Brunate Trails" sind ne feine sache


----------



## sun909 (11. Oktober 2016)

thory schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Lago di Como? Da waren wir auch Anfang November letzten Jahres:
> Touren Vorschläge



Welcher Ort ist denn dort am besten als Basis geeignet, wenn man noch ein wenig "Leben " (Shopping, Bars, Ufer/Strand) erleben möchte?

Besten Dank!


----------



## andiarbeit (11. Oktober 2016)

In dem fall dann wohl como. Ist auch am südlichsten und vermutlich wärmsten. Brunate trails kannst direkt aus como starten dann kannst von como aus bisschen am triangolo rumcruisen und bisbino trail und cornizzolo trail sind auch schnell erreichbar. Genug zu tun für ein langes we. Ganz gute touren findest du bei http://mountainbike-comer-see.de im norden gibts noch den tracciolino als schmankerl für an oder abreise


----------



## thory (11. Oktober 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Welcher Ort ist denn dort am besten als Basis geeignet, wenn man noch ein wenig "Leben " (Shopping, Bars, Ufer/Strand) erleben möchte?



Wir waren in Gravedona, aber da ist es Ende Oktober/ Anfang November ziemlich "tote Hose" .... oder positiv ausgedrückt: man ist mit den Einheimischen alleine, die aber so manche Lokalität gar nicht mehr öffnen. Wenn man etwas mehr "Leben in der Bude" möchte, ist Como vielleicht gar keine so schlechte Idee.
Wir haben von unserer Reise - allerdings im August - einen kleinen Film gemacht:


----------



## sun909 (12. Oktober 2016)

Danke euch beiden!


----------



## mw.dd (12. Oktober 2016)

thory schrieb:


> Wenn man etwas mehr "Leben in der Bude" möchte, ist Como vielleicht gar keine so schlechte Idee.



Wir haben vergangenes Jahr Anfang November auf dem Weg nach Süden einen kurzen Stop in Como eingelegt. Wetter war gut, und "Leben in der Bude" eher untertrieben....


----------



## colt73 (18. Oktober 2016)

übrigens, mittlerweile haben wir entschieden vier biketage in finale ligure zu verbringen. 
yipiieeh.

danke für den ganzen input etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mitchdreizwei (7. November 2016)

So und wo fahre ich in kw48 hin? 

Hab ne Woche geplant... finale ist aktuell in der Planung... gibt's da noch nähere alternativen von Frankfurt aus?

Grüße


----------



## mw.dd (7. November 2016)

mitchdreizwei schrieb:


> gibt's da noch nähere alternativen von Frankfurt aus?



Ja. Flughafen und ab auf die Kanaren...
Im Ernst: Das ist Anfang Dezember, da kann man in Finale schon Pech haben.


----------



## Pattah (7. November 2016)

Finale ist doch super =D


----------



## mitchdreizwei (7. November 2016)

fliegen will ich eigtl nicht... muss mal stöbern wo es in der jahreszeit noch schicke freeride / dh/ enduro spots gibt die sich lohnen


----------



## mw.dd (7. November 2016)

mitchdreizwei schrieb:


> fliegen will ich eigtl nicht... muss mal stöbern wo es in der jahreszeit noch schicke freeride / dh/ enduro spots gibt die sich lohnen



Naja, näher an Frankfurt dran als Finale ist im Winter schwierig. Fahren geht je nach lokaler Wetterlage schon, aber spätestens beim Thema Lift/Shuttle ist dann Schluß mit lustig.

Was mich außerdem letztes Jahr im November tierisch genervt hat (war in Ligurien/Sardinien/Rom und zurück), war der frühe Einbruch der Dunkelheit. Wenn es kurz nach 16:00Uhr anfängt mit dämmern und 17:00Uhr stockduster ist, helfen auch 20°C nicht wirklich.

Das war auf La Palma besser gelöst


----------



## mitchdreizwei (7. November 2016)

naja werde mal das wetter bis dahin anwarten...hoffe ja noch auf einen 2015er dezember^^
finale shuttle gibts noch eins zwei...hab gestern erst mit denen gesprochen.

naja ich schau grad umgebung bozen ... obs da im umkreis 100km noch was taugliches geben könnte...


----------



## lukabe (24. Oktober 2017)

Würde den Thread hier nochmal wiederbeleben, da ich am Freitag bis Dienstag ein paar Tage ins Warme abhauen will und noch auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Revier bin.
Im Gepäck ist das Enduro, also wäre mir eine traillastige Region mit eventuell Liftunterstützung am liebsten. 
Bisher hatte ich Bozen im Blick, allerdings ist es da teilweise schwierig aus den Tourenbeschreibungen herauszulesen wie a.) der Trailanteil ist und b.) ob die Wege überhaupt erlaubt sind.
Die Links zum Comer See hier sahen auch gut aus, ist man da für 5 Tage beschäftigt? Bin für alle Tipps dankbar! 
Und falls jemand mit möchte, hab noch einen Platz im Auto frei und fahre Freitag früh aus Neustadt an der Weinstraße los, Rückkehr Dienstag Nachmittag/Abend.


----------



## slidedown (25. Oktober 2017)

Super Endurogebiet zwischen Bozen und Gardasee (ca. 1h Autofahrt): Fai della Paganella, Andalo, Molveno (BEAR Trails)


----------



## mw.dd (26. Oktober 2017)

freak511 schrieb:


> Comer See





slidedown schrieb:


> Fai della Paganella, Andalo, Molveno



Dürfte alles an der fehlenden Liftunterstützung scheitern.


freak511 schrieb:


> Bisher hatte ich Bozen im Blick, allerdings ist es da teilweise schwierig aus den Tourenbeschreibungen herauszulesen wie a.) der Trailanteil ist und b.) ob die Wege überhaupt erlaubt sind.



In Bozen gibt es einiges und die Bahnen sind normalerweise ganzjährig in Betrieb, bezüglich evtl. Sperrungen musst Du flexibel sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slidedown (26. Oktober 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Dürfte alles an der fehlenden Liftunterstützung scheitern.
> 
> 
> In Bozen gibt es einiges und die Bahnen sind normalerweise ganzjährig in Betrieb, bezüglich evtl. Sperrungen musst Du flexibel sein...



Hast Du wirklich nachgeschaut ob die Lifte schon zu sind?


----------



## lukabe (7. November 2017)

So, kleines Feedback: War jetzt letztendlich am Comer See und war wirklich begeistert.
Um die Jahreszeit machen es die vielen Blätter an einigen Stellen recht "interessant" zu fahren, aber an sich waren Trails, Wetter und Aussichten super. Hatten meine Tourenbeschreibungen von dieser Website: http://mountainbike-comer-see.de/

Bin den Monte Tremezzo, Monte Bisbino und die Brunate Trails gefahren, hier noch paar optische Anregungen:

Monte Tremezzo:





























Monte Bisbino:


----------



## Rines (12. November 2017)

Hi, die Bilder sehen richtig einladend aus  Wie lange warst du da? Kannst du noch schreiben wo genau du warst (Ort) und wie ihr zurechtgekommen seid?  Suche nämlich noch was für den Sommer.


----------



## ScottFrank (12. November 2017)

Das war auch meine Gedanke, geile Gegend und du hast "normale" Preise in Italien und kannst dir den Wechselkurs zum Fränkli sparen 

Kann man die Tracks aus deinem Link einfach nach fahren oder musstet ihr hier und da auch mal improvisieren?

Die Trails dort sollten auch schon vor Mai gehen und die Frau kann dann tagsüber in Como shoppen gehen 

Danke dir für ein paar mehr Info's!

Grüsse
Frank


----------



## lukabe (12. November 2017)

Also ich war 4 Tage unten, Freitag bis Montag. Mein ursprünglich ausgesuchter Campingplatz hatte leider zu, bin dann am Ende in Cremia bei "Camping Aurora" gelandet. Schöner Platz quasi direkt am Wasser mit sehr netten Besitzern, die auch gut deutsch sprechen, relativ günstig, dafür allerdings mit recht einfachen Sanitäranlagen. 
Wenn einen das nicht stört kann man dort ne super Zeit haben, die restlichen Leute waren hauptsächlich Windsurfer und alle auch sehr nett, wurde gleich aufgenommen (war alleine unterwegs) und abends saßen immer einige am Gemeinschaftstisch zusammen.
Cremia ist relativ mittig am See, deswegen war ich immer so 15-40min mit dem Auto unterwegs um zum Anfang meiner GPS Tracks zu kommen. Das hat man aber eigentlich egal wo man ist denke ich...
Die Tracks kann man so auch einfach nachfahren, fand auch die Beschreibungen dazu sehr hilfreich.
Anscheinend gibt es im Norden noch einige Trails, allerdings habe ich dazu online nichts gefunden. Habe aber von ein paar Münchnern, die ich beim biken getroffen habe, den Tipp für einen Führer vom Rother Verlag bekommen, der soll wohl ganz gut sein für die Gegend. Kann ich persönlich aber nichts dazu sagen.
Was ich definitiv empfehlen würde ist die Bremsen vorher gut zu entlüften und Ersatzbeläge mit zu nehmen, meine kamen nicht mehr rechtzeitig und ich hatte am letzten Tag allmählich Probleme. Hatte nicht mit teilweise so krass steilen Trails gerechnet 

Hoffe damit habt ihr alle Infos die ihr braucht


----------

